# Crappy question here?



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

rex said:


> Mansfield summit 3 or American standard cadet 3


My plumber really likes the cadet 3 too.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

rrk said:


> That also is a real good toilet, no tools needed to install. Not expensive and flushes real nice



How do you bolt it to the flange?


----------



## M&R Remodeling (Dec 25, 2013)

Kohler all the way!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> How do you bolt it to the flange?


They supply closet bolts with plastic wing type nuts and tall caps which fit over nuts and don't even have to cut bolts down


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

rrk said:


> They supply closet bolts with plastic wing type nuts and tall caps which fit over nuts and don't even have to cut bolts down


Interesting


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Interesting


The tank to bowl bolts have wing type nuts also and the bolts are set up for the excess to snap off when it is tight enough. Can not over tighten.

Super fast install


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll have to check them out


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

You can also check out the new line by American Standard. DXV.

I haven't installed any of it yet but saw most of the products at a local showroom and it's pretty nice looking stuff.

http://www.dxv.com/products/toilets

I've been using the A.S. products more though and like their corner toilets for all these small bathrooms I do..

http://www.aloneeagle.com/adding-a-corner-toilet-to-your-small-bathroom/


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

rrk said:


> That is only on their high end 1 pc toilets. The rest of them are a normal install. The Toto Promenade is an older looking toilet with I tall tank, if you are looking for an older looking toilet


 mine are 2 piece


----------



## DanielsRemodel (Jan 22, 2014)

You can't go wrong with Kohler or Toto


----------

